# その流れで...



## theseus_

> 朝から前に受けた健康診断の結果をもらいに行きました。何も異常はありませんでした。その流れで実家に行ってここちゃんの顔を見て、マクドを買って帰りました。



What does “その流れで” mean?
Is it similar to "そして" or "その後"?


----------



## gengo

theseus_ said:


> 朝から前に受けた健康診断の結果をもらいに行きました。何も異常はありませんでした。その流れで実家に行ってここちゃんの顔を見て、マクドを買って帰りました。





theseus_ said:


> What does “その流れで” mean?  Is it similar to "そして" or "その後"?



Yes, those are basically the same idea, but it's more like "in the course of doing this," and it gives me the idea that maybe his parents' house was not far from the doctor's office, so he decided to stop by on his way home.

By the way, it would be helpful if when you post a question, you don't put your context sentence as a quotation.  That's because when I click on Reply to your post, the quotation is not included, so I have to go back and copy and paste it manually.  Just include the Japanese text as part of your post.  Thanks!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

その流れで is almost equal to the "そのついでに without the less important connotation."

_As a series of my "do lists" for the day,_
is another possible interpretation, but I think gengo's is much better and more reasonable in this context.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> その流れで is equal to the "そのついでに


Agreed.


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> without the less important connotation.


I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

gengo said:


> I don't understand what you mean.


実家の近くに来たついでにまたここちゃんに会いに行きました。

See #5, *#7*, and #8.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 実家の近くに来たついでにまたここちゃんに会いに行きました。
> 
> See #5, *#7*, and #8.



Ah, a different thread.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

>Ah, a different thread.

Yes. But they are definitely from the same context and they are related to each other.

その流れで is a kind of paraphrasing to そのついでに there.


----------



## theseus_

gengo said:


> Yes, those are basically the same idea, but it's more like "in the course of doing this," and it gives me the idea that maybe his parents' house was not far from the doctor's office, so he decided to stop by on his way home.
> 
> By the way, it would be helpful if when you post a question, you don't put your context sentence as a quotation.  That's because when I click on Reply to your post, the quotation is not included, so I have to go back and copy and paste it manually.  Just include the Japanese text as part of your post.  Thanks!


Thanks! And I realize that.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> その流れで is almost equal to the "そのついでに without the less important connotation."


So, does it mean in this context, every action seems to have equal weight?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

theseus_ said:


> So, does it mean in this context, every action seems to have equal weight?


Kind of yes.

Technically speaking, we cannot decide which of these things are the most important for the speaker: knowing that they're healthy, Coco-chan, or McDonald's.


----------

